# How to make an atheists head explode



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Does this make you think or question things?.. 



 :?: :?

ray.


----------



## tonyt

No.


----------



## Boff

Hi,

the only thing I am questioning is the knowledge of the creator of this video about both science and the Bible.

And, by the way, his knowledge about the consequences of copyright infringement, because of the music. :wink: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Penquin

That video is typical of the sort of thing produced by people who are determined that their view is the ONLY view that is acceptable and that anyone else that disagrees with their view of life is wrong.

When we encounter such things elsewhere, people who will not tolerate other people having a valid point of view and are determined to impose their view on others, we tend to call them extremists or even terrorists.......

Sadly, history shows that religion is misinterpreted very frequently to justify people (often violent) actions against others of different belief;

the Crusades, the Inquisition, Jihad, all bear the same trademarks of intolerance.

Dave


----------



## asprn

Yes. It made me question why I wasted 3:19 mins of my life watching it, which I'll never get back. 

:roll:


----------



## Westbay

Yes, it made me think and question things. 

It made me think that the maker of this rather silly little vid fails to grasp what science tries to tell us about our origins. 

And I questioned my hope that one-day mankind might grow up enough to ditch the need for the crutch of sky fairies to explain everything that’s difficult to understand.


----------



## asprn

Westbay said:


> It made me think that the maker of this rather silly little vid fails to grasp what science tries to tell us about our origins.
> 
> And I questioned my hope that one-day mankind might grow up enough to ditch the need for the crutch of sky fairies to explain everything that's difficult to understand.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll drink to that. Definitely today's best all-round answer .

Dougie.


----------



## bognormike

no


----------



## tonyt

Westbay said:
 

> Yes, it made me think and question things.
> 
> It made me think that the maker of this rather silly little vid fails to grasp what science tries to tell us about our origins.
> 
> And I questioned my hope that one-day mankind might grow up enough to ditch the need for the crutch of sky fairies to explain everything that's difficult to understand.


Sky fairies - I love it.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Then someone explain the big bang theory to me..

ray.


----------



## gholt417

Big Bang Theory - isn't that on E4


----------



## rtaff

No... that's a silly video.


----------



## gholt417

Now watch this if you really want to make an atheist's head explode (not work safe)






with laughter


----------



## aldra

I have never found belief in God comfortable in the way of Sky Fairies

I always thought Tinkerbell in Peter pan provided that

Mine has always been a deep reassurance that He has the world in His hands

and each of us has a part to play

Sometimes it wavers but it always comes back

and often with the knowledge that we are deeply loved

Aldra


----------



## carprus

asprn said:


> Yes. It made me question why I wasted 3:19 mins of my life watching it, which I'll never get back.
> 
> :roll:


Totall y agree and what irritating voices .................DURGE !

Rob.


----------



## cabby

does it matter what one's beliefs are. When one is in a very tight situation which may indeed include a loud bang, it is amazing how many always cry out'Oh God', or even 'Jesus Christ. 
But do agree with most points made on this post.terrible vid.

cabby


----------



## Matchlock

Ok I admit I am an atheist or maybe an agnostic?, either way I do not believe in god and his creation.
I will not be brainwashed by anybody, I have my own life and I will make my own mind up' thank you.


----------



## loddy

cabby said:


> does it matter what one's beliefs are. When one is in a very tight situation which may indeed include a loud bang, it is amazing how many always cry out'Oh God', or even 'Jesus Christ.
> But do agree with most points made on this post.terrible vid.
> 
> cabby


I don't I cry out " OH **** "


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Believe in God, don't believe in God whatever floats your boat..

But God, science or nothing.. 

The big bang, there was nothing then the big bang went off which created the universe and everything in it from nothing 8O .. Your avin a larf mate..

There's got to be some mileage in discussing this, a "No" isn't really helpful, and lets get the meaning of life out of the way.. Altogether the number is?..

ray.


----------



## tonyt

The Universe, and everything in it is far far bigger and far far more mysterious than any god. 

4 billion years old before man evolved and invented god.

Belive in, and be happy with, whatever you like - I do.


----------



## rayrecrok

tonyt said:


> The Universe, and everything in it is far far bigger and far far more mysterious than any god.
> 
> 4 billion years old before man evolved and invented god.
> 
> Belive in, and be happy with, whatever you like - I do.


Hi.

How do you/we know it is 4 billion years old and it started with a big bang, it's no more believable than a God..

ray.


----------



## tonyt

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.How do you/we know it is 4 billion years old and it started with a big bang, it's no more believable than a God.. ray.


I have more faith in 21st Century scientists than in 1st Century story tellers.

But, as I said, believe in what you will.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Ray

How did I know with 100% certainty before I started watching . . . that it would be yet more pathetic American claptrap!!

Anyway, who says creationism and god can't co-exist? It depends entirely upon how one defines "god".

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

So what most folk are saying is we have "nailed it" and we now have the definitive answer to how things started?..

ray.


----------



## grenwelly

My belief is total correct (whatever they are) and anyone who disagrees with my beliefs is wrong
Simples


----------



## Westbay

42


----------



## greygit

Love the Skyfairy handle : :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> So what most folk are saying is we have "nailed it" and we now have the definitive answer to how things started?..
> 
> ray.


well I'm more inclined to believe scientific facts than a book saying "and the lord said let there be life...."


----------



## Spacerunner

bognormike said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I'm more inclined to believe scientific facts than a book saying "and the lord said let there be life...."
> 
> 
> 
> I think the quote was,"and the Lord said lay there be light".
> And you could see for f***ing miles!
Click to expand...


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Are both possibilities unlikely, God or the big bang as both are as hard to get your head round..

That everything has always been here and always has and always will be is easier for me, only just!..

But why?.. that is the hard bit..

ray.


----------



## steco1958

Westbay said:


> 42


The mice will inherit the earth.

New testiment penned by Douglas Adams.

The Big Bang Theory explanation

Steve


----------



## Boff

rayrecrok said:


> So what most folk are saying is we have "nailed it" and we now have the definitive answer to how things started?


It is probably one of the most common misconceptions about science that it delivers "definitive answers". It does not. Not ever!

Scientists develop theories, _models, _usually formulated in a mathematic language. These models are designed in a way that they *describe* (not: explain!) nature to a best possible degree of accuracy. If such a model fits all observations done so far, then in order to verify the model, they try to derive conclusions from it and make predictions about other, new effects not observed so far. Then come the experimental scientists and try to observe these new effects, to verify or falsify the predictions and with them the model. (An example would be the search for the Higgs boson.)

Sometimes it happens the other way round and observations are made which can not be described by the existing theories anymore. Then - hopefully - at some time a genius comes along and refines the theories in a way that they can describe the new observations, while still being valid for all the previous observations. (An example would be Einstein's Theory of Relativity, which refines the laws of mechanics, but still is consistent with Newton's theory for speeds far below lightspeed.)

In other words, the Big Bang Theory is nothing more than the best possible description which contemporary science can provide for the origin of the universe. So far, in it's current version, because it has already been refined several times, it is consistent with all astronomical observations, and compatible with other scientific theories. But, however unlikely, it might happen in the future that this theory needs to be replaced by something else.

Scientists are also aware that their perception of reality, nature, truth, or whatever you want to call it, is very limited. We can push these limits by developing ever better, more sensitive (and more expensive :wink: ) measuring instruments (think of the LHC or Hubble Space Telescope), but there will always be vast areas to which we are completely oblivious. One of these being the time before the Big Bang.

The "theist" in the video now tries to set up a logical trap, by luring the "atheist" into applying a well-proven theory to one of these unknown realms.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## coppo

Boff said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what most folk are saying is we have "nailed it" and we now have the definitive answer to how things started?
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably one of the most common misconceptions about science that it delivers "definitive answers". It does not. Not ever!
> 
> Scientists develop theories, _models, _usually formulated in a mathematic language. These models are designed in a way that they *describe* (not: explain!) nature to a best possible degree of accuracy. If such a model fits all observations done so far, then in order to verify the model, they try to derive conclusions from it and make predictions about other, new effects not observed so far. Then come the experimental scientists and try to observe these new effects, to verify or falsify the predictions and with them the model. (An example would be the search for the Higgs boson.)
> 
> Sometimes it happens the other way round and observations are made which can not be described by the existing theories anymore. Then - hopefully - at some time a genius comes along and refines the theories in a way that they can describe the new observations, while still being valid for all the previous observations. (An example would be Einstein's Theory of Relativity, which refines the laws of mechanics, but still is consistent with Newton's theory for speeds far below lightspeed.)
> 
> In other words, the Big Bang Theory is nothing more than the best possible description which contemporary science can provide for the origin of the universe. So far, in it's current version, because it has already been refined several times, it is consistent with all astronomical observations, and compatible with other scientific theories. But, however unlikely, it might happen in the future that this theory needs to be replaced by something else.
> 
> Scientists are also aware that their perception of reality, nature, truth, or whatever you want to call it, is very limited. We can push these limits by developing ever better, more sensitive (and more expensive :wink: ) measuring instruments (think of the LHC or Hubble Space Telescope), but there will always be vast areas to which we are completely oblivious. One of these being the time before the Big Bang.
> 
> The "theist" in the video now tries to set up a logical trap, by luring the "atheist" into applying a well-proven theory to one of these unknown realms.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard
Click to expand...

Great posting Gerhard, excellent read.

Paul.


----------



## Zebedee

rayrecrok said:


> That everything has always been here . . .
> ray.


Ah yes Ray, but where is "here"? :?


----------



## aldra

_I have more faith in 21st Century scientists than in 1st Century story tellers. _

I find this all strange

I do not believe in 1st century story tellers

but in a living vibrant God

and if it is of God, it will be well

if not it will fade away

But I do not expect easy miracles

sometimes the answer is NO

but I am prepared, although its sometimes hard, to put my trust in Him

Aldra


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

The breadth of science today is so wide that it takes some imagination to see outside of its grasp. So much is explained it sometimes feels to me that everything is.

The Big Bang is such a big event, and so long ago, that it's almost enough to satisfy most peoples need for an explanation. Bigger than that "does not compute", but must still exist, whatever "it" is.

Jason


----------



## aikidomo

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does this make you think or question things?..
> 
> 
> 
> :?: :?
> 
> ray.


And your point is?


----------



## Westbay

aldra said:


> but I am prepared, although its sometimes hard, to put my trust in Him
> 
> Aldra


If god is willing to prevent evil, but not able, then he is not omnipotent.

If he is able, but not willing, then he is malevolent.

If he is both able and willing, then whence cometh evil?

If he is neither able nor willing? Then why call him God?

- Epicurus [341-270 B.C.]


----------



## aldra

and if he is working alongside his creation????

what of our part?

I always keep in mind after the Holocaust

the question
"where was God ?"

the real question was

"Where was man? "

Aldra


----------



## andyinbucks

aldra said:


> and if he is working alongside his creation????
> 
> what of our part?
> 
> I always keep in mind after the Holocaust
> 
> the question
> "where was God ?"
> 
> the real question was
> 
> "Where was man? "
> 
> Aldra


Are you taking credit for this quote or would you like to reference it to the author?


----------



## DABurleigh

I can't explain my creed any better than my inspirational messiah does here:





Dave


----------



## aldra

andyinbucks said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if he is working alongside his creation????
> 
> what of our part?
> 
> I always keep in mind after the Holocaust
> 
> the question
> "where was God ?"
> 
> the real question was
> 
> "Where was man? "
> 
> Aldra
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking credit for this quote or would you like to reference it to the author?
Click to expand...

Im not taking credit at all, it's just what Influences how I think
I don't see religion or God as "up there "but firmly down here
interacting with us and through us

We often blame religion or God for the failings of man

aldra


----------



## Boff

aldra said:


> We often blame religion or God for the failings of man ...


In order to blame God for something, you have to believe in God in the first place. I don't believe in God, at least I do not believe in a God being in any way involved in what is happening on our planet, so I can't and will not blame God for anything.

Maybe that statement of mine needs a little explanation: Although there is absolutely no evidence for it, I cannot completely exclude the possibility that there is some kind of superior intelligence behind life, the universe and everything. Which is why I would call myself an agnostic, not an atheist. But there is even less evidence for this speculative superior intelligence interfering with anything going on "down" here.

Blaming religion is a different thing, because - IMHO - all religions are made by man, and man only.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## aldra

I totally accept your viewpoint Gerhard

it reminds me of a story

a rabbi was in conversation with a guy who announced he was an atheist

the rabbi, interested said , so you have studed religious writings and comparative religions in reaching yor conclusion?

The guy responded no never, I know nothing of religion

Ah responded the Rabbi

Then you are an ignoramus not an atheist

I have no problem with a considered viewpoint what ever the conclusion

sandra


----------



## HarleyDave

Bong!!


And today's prize for resurrecting (see what I did there?) an old thread goes to .......Andyinbucks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Boff

Hi Sandra,

I have a little problem with your story: Replace "atheist" with "devout believer", and the story will arrive at exactly the same conclusion.

My opinion is that it is not necessary to have in-depth knowledge of religion to not believe in it. 

For instance, I have only very little knowledge about the ancient arts of fortune-telling and witchcraft, yet I believe in neither of them. And firmly so. :wink: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## aldra

maybe the story wasn't well re told

the moral is that one needs to think through any beliefs or unbeliefs

So how do you know about the ancient arts and how do you know you don't believe in them ??

Surely we cannot believe or disbelieve in a vacuum of ignorance 

Some knowledge is necessary, and yes the conclusion may be completely different, but at least it is a thought out conclusion

At that moment in time :lol: :lol: Sandra


----------

